# Karma restrictions



## Jeekinz (Sep 21, 2007)

Any way to get rid of the Karma restriction?

There are some people here that contribute on a regular basis that deserve it when given.  I actually make little notes to remind me to re-karma someone when I'm able to.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 21, 2007)

Just spread your good will around Jeekinz. There are plenty of opportunities, and deserving folks!


----------



## GB (Sep 21, 2007)

The owner put those restrictions in place to avoid the potential abuse of the karma system.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 21, 2007)

I see GB, but the Karma system has no effect on anything in the forum.  i.e. Karma Meter.  Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## GB (Sep 21, 2007)

It does not right now, but that does not mean that it won't in the future.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 21, 2007)

Ahhhh Sooooo.


----------

